# So many bacon questions



## mattyoc20 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok.  Im getting excited to start my bacon this weekend.  Looking to do pops brine but have some questions.  His instructions say 1 tablespoon of cure #1 per gallon.  If i am doing my math right my instructions on the package say to add 3oz per gallon which according to the package equals about 15 teaspoons.  It says 20 level teaspoons will equal 4oz.  There for 5 level teaspoons equal 1oz.  3oz equal 15 teaspoons.  Here is what i am working with.













Instacure.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 4, 2013






Does that seem right?

Also i have a question about the pellicle.  Once it forms are you suppose to remove it?  I saw someone do that on a youtube video but i have not seen anyone reference that on here.

Finally, i will be cold smoking don't no the temps yet but i will only be using my amnps.  It may be around 40 degrees or so in my neck of the woods.  Is that ok?  I guess i could always throw some hot coals in there although i want to try and stay away from that as i don't want to be maintaining a constant temp in a charcoal smoker for 25 hours.

Once again thank you all for the help.


----------



## voodoochile (Dec 5, 2013)

follow the recipe .......... 3 oz per gallon is way too much 

the pellicle is nothing more than letting the outer layer dry out ...... it needs to be dry for the smoke to adhere to it and give it that beautiful color ........ you do not remove it

 cant help on your cold smoke question


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2013)

Pops brine uses less cure.  I use 2.8 oz per gallon since I didn't like guessing at a spoon full.  Lol

For cold smoking temp doesn't matter.


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 5, 2013)

The 3 oz per gallon will put you at or near the maximum safe level of cure. Pop's mixture of 1 tablespoon will cure the meat just fine. Many of us use it regularly. He also states that 1 heaping tablespoon = approximately 1 oz. Feel free to use a heaping tablespoon and enjoy your bacon.

Chuck


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 5, 2013)

^^^^^^^  thanks for that post.  I must have missed the 1 oz part


----------



## wes w (Dec 5, 2013)

I have used pops brine twice now.  Its a proven brine with many year of experience behind it.   I cold smoke for 12  hrs with heavy smoke.   I then let it sit in the frig for at least 3 days to let the smoke mellow into the bacon.   It is simply awesome bacon.  I've also sold most of what I've done with great reviews!    I've got two more bellies to put in brine this week-end.   I cut the salt back to 3/4 of a cup to gallon for my personal taste.  Its always perfect.  10 days will get it cured all the way through in the bellies I've brined.  

Good luck, looking forward to seeing the finished product

Wes


----------



## dave17a (Dec 13, 2013)

Late here but I did pops brine on a belly and 3 butts for the ham. After smoking it is sooo good. great reviews from everybody that ate it.


----------



## webebigdog (Dec 17, 2013)

I just finished 52 pounds of bacon cured using pops recipe. Swapped a couple of cups of apple juice for water. When I cold smoke my temps are 80 to 90 degrees. I usually smoke for 8 to 12 hours.. I use apple wood for my  bacon. I learned the hard way, dry wood is better, smoked 30 pounds fresh cut apple wood and , well there is a strong smell. Taste is good though. Careful on the cure, too much is bad!


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 23, 2013)

Just got done smoking,  Bacon smoked for about 20 hours at around 70 degrees or so.  I used pops brine.  Is it ok that it smoked at 70 degrees?  Is that to high of a temp?  It was really warm here the last few days.  Thanks again to everyone for the help.  I know ive been blowing up the "Cold Smoking-Bacon" sub- forum but the help is truly appreciated.


----------



## wes w (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome Mat.  I usually cold smoke around 70-80.  It does spike from time to time but I catch it quick.   Let us know how it turns out.  A good rest for 3-5 days will let the smoke mellow out.   Hope you have a good Christmas!


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 23, 2013)

Wes W said:


> Awesome Mat.  I usually cold smoke around 70-80.  It does spike from time to time but I catch it quick.   Let us know how it turns out.  A good rest for 3-5 days will let the smoke mellow out.   Hope you have a good Christmas!


Dont no if i can wait that long!!!! the family is salivating.   Here is the Q view after the smoke for 20 hours













20 hour smoke.jpg



__ mattyoc20
__ Dec 23, 2013


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 23, 2013)

Trust wes, better after waiting a few days.


----------



## dave17a (Dec 23, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Trust wes, better after waiting a few days.


----------



## geerock (Dec 23, 2013)

Its almost a different meat if you let it rest for a few days.  Much, much better.  Take the advice of the guys above...its worth the wait.


----------



## wes w (Dec 24, 2013)

Mat, I know when I smoke belly its with heavy smoke.  If I slice it up right out of the smoker it has a very bitter smoke flavor.  Letting it rest  for a few days lets the smoke mellow into the belly.   You won't be disappointed with the wait.    If you can't wait, slice off a couple strips and see how it taste.  Then you'll know how long you need to let it rest.   Hope everyone has a good Christmas

Edit:   BTW your bacon looks awesome.

When you slice it, keep all the scrape and ends that you can't get through the slicer.   Put them in pintos the next time.   Not to much,  the smoke really comes out in the beans and your whole house will smell like awesome hickory smoked bacon.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks wes. My brother is town til tomorrow and he really wants to try it. So I may just do a little bit. Still nervous. It just doesn't well in my head that the bacon was at 70 degrees for 20 hours. Its in the bavk of my head that everyone is going to get sick.


----------



## wes w (Dec 24, 2013)

If you followed Pops brine, it will be fine.


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 25, 2013)

I couldn't do it.  The family couldn't wait and i got a meat slicer for christmas so i sliced it up today.  It WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!  Man it was incredible.  Will be very had to buy store bought bacon after that.  A little to much smoke flavor i dont think i will smoke it as long next time but it is tasty.  Between what we ate today and what i am giving the inlaws this weekend, my bacon is all gone :(  Looks like i got to make some more!!!!  Thanks again for all the help everyone!!  And Merry Chirstmas


----------



## wes w (Dec 25, 2013)

On your next run I think if you let it rest for a few days, you'll like the smoke better.  IMO.  I totally understand the bacon thing.   Store bought bacon now taste like a raw cut of meat.   Glad it worked out ok.  Keep messing with the times until you get it the way you like it.   There is no bad bacon!!!!


----------



## mattyoc20 (Dec 26, 2013)

Special thanks to you wes for seeing me through this from the start. It really is a great community on here


----------



## wes w (Dec 26, 2013)

Thanks Mat, but the credit goes to  Pops for sharing the curing brine.   The cure makes it safe to smoke and also sets the flavor.


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 29, 2013)

Geez, I hate to bring in a dumb question.  But here we go... I keep reading about the EXACT measurement on mixing the brine in order to keep it SAFE..

What do we refer to in the word SAFE?  I may have some clue about food safety but it would be nice to have a full understanding of what the real problems could be.

By the way Matt..I've been reading all of your posts and thanks for asking all of my questions...the bacon you made must have been a big hit.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 30, 2013)

knuckle47 said:


> Geez, I hate to bring in a dumb question.  But here we go... I keep reading about the EXACT measurement on mixing the brine in order to keep it SAFE..
> 
> What do we refer to in the word SAFE?  I may have some clue about food safety but it would be nice to have a full understanding of what the real problems could be.
> 
> By the way Matt..I've been reading all of your posts and thanks for asking all of my questions...the bacon you made must have been a big hit.



knuckle, morning..... Exact measurements....   cure in meats has a max allowed by the USDA...  bacon in a brine is 200 Ppm belly off.... max ingoing nitrite...   There is no minimum allowable...   The USDA checks all methods to insure the nitrite, after the meat is processed, is at a minimum Ppm depending of the type of meat and storage and expected use.....   Some of the criteria of the meat is...  Fully cooked, partially cooked, ready to eat, etc.... 
Some other processes allow up to 625 Ppm nitrite...  that process is "time" relative and takes months.... nitrite dissipates over time in that method....
Sooooo, from 100 Ppm belly on in a short term dry rub for bacon......   To 625 Ppm in a long term dry rub for other types/cuts of meat....
Sodium nitrite is a poison..... It doesn't take much to kill you....  So the USDA sets max amounts for our safety..

Sodium nitrite also kills botulism in really low quantities....  as low as, or maybe even lower than 100 Ppm....   So it is a good thing.... when it comes to food safety....

Not sure if I answered your question....   did I miss something....    Dave


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 30, 2013)

Whew Dave... Thanks and yes THAT does answer my question.  I never knew about the nitrites despite hearing about it for years regarding things like lunch meats.  Putting two and two together just tied in years of unknown advisories about nitrite consumption.

Frankly, you've got my attention 

Thanks!!


----------



## knuckle47 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sorry Dave ... Got another one.  I assume there is no testing of curing solutions or rubs before use or in the bacon without some elaborate analyzing gizmo?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2013)

You can use a grams scale to measure the cure #1....   I call that elaborate.....:biggrin:
 0.8 grams cure #1 in a pound of stuff = 110 Ppm....  
 1.1 grams cure #1 in a pound of stuff = 151 Ppm
 1 level tsp. cure #1 in 5#'s of stuff = ~156 Ppm

If you have 3#'s of pork belly and want to make bacon for instance...    and want to brine it..... I use an equilibrium brining method.....  that's where you mix stuff up and let it sit in the brine for 10-14 days, in the refer, until the brine and meat come to equilibrium....  salt, sugar, water, cure have time to intermingle throughout the container meat and all....  For this to work properly, the brine mix needs to be a strong solution so it works into the meat... I'll explain...  use a minimum amount of water...
3#'s belly = 1362 gms... 
1 pint water = 1# = 454 gms
2% salt...    1362 gms + 454 gms = 1862 gms x 0.02% salt = 37 gms salt
1% sugar...                                   1862 gms x 0.01% sugar = 19 gms sugar
now we have 1918 gms total weight... belly, sugar, salt, water.....  / 454 = 4.22 #'s of water, salt, sugar, belly.... X 1.1 gms / # for a 150 Ppm solution = 4.6 gms cure #1....
Strong solution.... Since 1.1 gm / # makes a 150 ppm solution, and we put 4.6 gms cure #1 in 510 gms of water + salt + sugar...our brine is 558 Ppm nitrite....  4.6/1.1 x 150 Ppm x 454/510 = 558 Ppm.....    Since the meat is 0 Ppm the strong brine will tend to equilibrate fairly fast and into the meat......  and after 10-14 days, plus a rest in the refer after rinse and drying the bellies the bellies should have somewhere close to 150 Ppm....  Since the accepted range for bacon is 100-200 Ppm depending on the method, I figure it works..

Since the accepted amount of cure by volume measure is 1 level tsp. for 5 #'s of stuff,  just under a level tsp. is good for this batch of belly also.....

Dave


----------

